# Initializing and establishing link... media test failure, check cable



## removed7608 (Jun 16, 2008)

For anybody kind enough to respond to this, please assume, for all intents and purposes, that I know absolutely nothing about computers. Because it's mostly true. 

The story: So I was watching a movie on my laptop (HP Pavillion dv1650us) and left. I came back and found my screen black. The HP logo was there, as if it was starting up, but it wasn't really doing anything and all that was on the screen besides that were two options:
press esc to change boot order 
press f10 to enter setup

I pressed f10 and it took me to BIOS. 

I arrowed over to the Diagnostics heading, because it sounded promising. I attempted to do a Hard Drive Self Test, but it just says Diagnostics not supported, and Test Status: No IDE Device. 

I don't know anything about BIOS, so I shut off and then back on and tried the "press esc to change boot order" option instead.That eventually took me to a Boot Menu, where my options were ATAPI CD/DVD ROM Drive or <enter setup>
Enter setup took me back to BIOS, and I haven't tried the ATAPI business because I can't even imagine what that would do. 

If I just leave the laptop alone, it goes to Intel(R) Boot Agent FE and gives me the Media test failure, check cable message. 

That's about it. I have no idea what to do, because, as previously stated, I am a computer novice. If anybody can give me any tips, I'd very much appreciate it. Thanks for reading this, if you happen to have made it this far.


----------

